# welche Vertraege koennen online verlangt werden ohne Unterschrift?



## theater (15 Februar 2007)

Hallo
Was ist erlaubt von Anbietern einer Homepages, die entweder etwas verkaufen wollen oder kostenlos etwas anbieten.

1 Eine Adresse wird angegeben in einem Internet Cafe und der der Adresseninhaber erhaelt ein Abo zb von zeitung oder CD und muss dafuer zahlen.

2 Eine Adresse wird eingegeben mit Geburtsdatum und Emailadresse und diese Adresse mit Mitglied mit und ohne Zahlung zb auch zb ABO CD.
a in einem Internetcafe
b von privat und er die HP kann die IP ermitteln.

3 Gelten AGB immer auch wenn sie versteckt sind.

4 Ist es erlaubt auf die HP zu schreiben GEWINNSPIEL
dann wird aber ein ABO verkauft.

Danke fuer Hilfe, werde evt nochmal nachfragen.

Was ist der Vertrag, die IP und dann der User oder die Adresse.

5 Was kann ein User tun, der nicht im Internet war und ein Bekannter oder Fremder hat angemeldet.


----------



## Antidialer (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: welche Vertraege koennen online verlangt werden ohne Unterschrift?*

Meine Erfahrungen in solchen Fällen: 

Zum Thema, was zulässig und was verboten ist: Hier herrscht bei diversen bekannten "Internet Unternehmern" die Einstellung vor, alles ist erlaubt, was nicht explizit verboten ist. Das ging schon oft schief!

Ein Vertrag kommt dann zustande, wenn es 2 übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen gibt. Zudem muss der Vertragspartner eindeutig benannt und auch der Vertragsabschluss eindeutig nachgewiesen werden können. Das ist im Internet nicht einfach, da es hier keine Unterschrift im eigentlichen Sinne gibt. Der Inhaber einer Webseite, der einen Vertragsabschluss nachweisen will, hat erhebliche Hürden zu überwinden. 

Eindeutig nachweisen kann ein Webseitenbetreiber einen Vertragsabschluss nur dann, wenn der User seine eingegebenen Daten bestätigt hat, z.B. durch Eingabe eines per Post oder Kleinüberweisung übermittelten Passwortes (web.de Prinzip) und der Betreiber als absolut seriös eingeschätzt werden kann (da vom Betreiber manipulierbar). 

In allen anderen Fällen hat der Betreiber ein Problem. Bei den üblichen "xx Euro für wertlosen Mist" Projekten ist der Preis zumeinst so klein und unauffällig auf der Seite versteckt, das allein dadurch meiner Meinung nach kaum ein Vertrag zustande kommen dürfte, da der Preis nun mal der wichtigste Vertragsbestandteil ist. Zudem findet kaum eine ernsthafte Überprüfung der eingegebenen Daten statt, im Prinzip kann also jeder jeden anmelden. Das Klicken eines per E-Mail übermittelten Freischaltlinks dürfte in Zeiten von anonymen Free-Mail Adressen als Bestätigung nicht ausreichen. 

Auch die IP Adresse ist hierbei praktisch wertlos. Eine genaue Zuordnung von IP zu Benutzer ist nur durch den Provider möglich. Allerdings speichern die Provider die Zuordnungsdaten nur über einen begrenzten Zeitraum (max 80 Tage bei der Telekom z.B.). Viele dieser dubiosen Firmen kommen erst dann mit dem Inkasso, wenn die Speicherfrist längst abgelaufen ist. In diesem Fall steht der Betreiber bereits komplett nackt da, da es dann nicht einmal mehr eine theoretische Chance gibt, über die IP die Identität des "Vertragspartners" zu ermitteln. 

Ansonsten führt der einzige Weg über einen Richter. Hierfür müsste der Betreiber dann allerdings Strafanzeige stellen. Einige Anbieter (die berühmt berüchtigten Dialer Brüder) drohen auch ganz unverhohlen mit einer Strafanzeige wegen Computerbetrug, wenn z.B. Kinder beim Alter geschwindelt haben. Der dürfte allerdings, da die Seiten ja absichtlich so gestaltet sind, dass der Vertragsabschluss und die Kostenpflichtigkeit so gut wie möglich verschleiert werden und es keinerlei Schutzvorkehrungen auf der Seite gibt, meiner Meinung nach praktisch unmöglich zu beweisen sein (da er auch Vorsatz voraussetzt). Selbst wenn sich ein übereifriger Staatsanwalt findet, der Ermittlungen aufnimmt, hat auch der Staatsanwalt zunächst das Problem mit der IP zu lösen (einige Anbieter speichern die IP von Flatrate Kunden nicht). Und selbst wenn ein Staatsanwalt hier Klage einreichen möchte, dürfte ihn das Gericht sehr schnell auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholen. Zudem ist man als Bürger einem solchen Staatsanwalt nicht hilflos ausgesetzt, sondern kann sich mit Dienstbeschwerde und Strafanzeige wegen Verfolgung Unschuldiger und Rechtsbeugung zur Wehr setzen. Auch eine Beschwerde beim Generalstaatsanwalt und beim Bundesjustizministerium dürfte hier angebracht sein. 

Bin ich von unbekannten bei einem entsprechenden Dienst angemeldet wurden, so teilt ich es dem Betreiber des Dienstes einmalig mit und gut ist. Es liegt dann am Betreiber, sich darum zu kümmern und zu versuchen, den Verursacher zu finden. In den meisten Fällen haben die Betreiber dazu aber keine Lust (und, wenn Anonymisierungsdienste oder Internetkaffees dahinter stehen auch keine Chance). Alles, was dann noch von diesen Bertreibern kommt (Strafanzeige gegen unbekannt ect) ist lediglich heiße Luft. Wenn sich der Betreiber als geschädigt ansieht, so möge er selber Strafanzeige stellen. Ich würde seinerseits höchstens an eine Unterlassungsklage gegen den Betreiber denken, und es dem Anbieter untersagen lassen, dass weiter Unbekannte meine persönlichen Daten für Anmeldungen nutzen.


----------



## theater (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: welche Vertraege koennen online verlangt werden ohne Unterschrift?*

Danke fuer die ausfuehrliche Antwort.
Kann ein Preisauschrieben hintenrum fuer ein Abo benutzt werden?

oder eine Produktprobe als Ankuendigung fuer ein Abo?

oder gilt sowas wie:
wenn klick button ueber den AGB steht ist das gueltig.


----------



## TKprofi (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: welche Vertraege koennen online verlangt werden ohne Unterschrift?*

http://www.ecin.de/recht/vertrag/index.html

_Text gelöscht und durch Link ersetzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## TKprofi (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: welche Vertraege koennen online verlangt werden ohne Unterschrift?*

http://www.ecin.de/recht/vertrag/index-2.html

_Text gelöscht und durch Link ersetzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## theater (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: welche Vertraege koennen online verlangt werden ohne Unterschrift?*

Ich habe gelesen, dass nun nicht einmal eine Anmeldung mit IP Nummer ein gueltiger Vertrag ist, war im Internet zu lesen.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: welche Vertraege koennen online verlangt werden ohne Unterschrift?*

Wie sollte eine dynamisch vergebene IP ( die im übrigen vom Provider nach 7 Tagen
 mittlerweile gelöscht wird) als  personenbezogene Zustimmung zu einem Vertrag gelten?


----------



## theater (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: welche Vertraege koennen online verlangt werden ohne Unterschrift?*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Wie sollte eine dynamisch vergebene IP ( die im übrigen vom Provider nach 7 Tagen
> mittlerweile gelöscht wird) als  personenbezogene Zustimmung zu einem Vertrag gelten?




Dumme Frage:
warum gehen diese firmen denn vor gericht, wenn sie nach obigen infos keinen chance haben?
wird mit der dummheit der user gerechnet nach dem motto:
wir bringen 100 vor gericht oder mahnen 100 an und haben nichts in der hand und einer zahlt dann?


danke fuer die viele hilfe nochmal.




habe einige bekannte die eine sms geschickt haben und dann 100 euro rechnungen kamen.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: welche Vertraege koennen online verlangt werden ohne Unterschrift?*



theater schrieb:


> warum gehen diese firmen denn vor gericht, wenn sie nach obigen infos keinen chance haben?


bisher gibt es einen  bekannten Fall  und dabei eine volle  Bauchlandung hingelegt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46304
warum?  keine Ahnung


----------

